# CattleyXRaisin



## Kam.j (Nov 1, 2013)

Anyone have an idea how I can save this dried up Cattleya? It's sitting in sphag right now, and I'm keeping it WET. I don't want it to rot, so I'm hoping the water in the sphag will do it's job. Any suggestions are appreciated! I added a photo, but if it doesn't show go to <https://www.facebook.com/OrchidForum?ref=tn_tnmn>


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 1, 2013)

Your link only works for me if I paste it into a browser's URL.

I wouldn't keep it too wet, just moist. It takes a long time because roots won't grow on old growths. It has to form a new growth from a bud at the base of a pseudobulb. Good luck.


----------



## keithrs (Nov 2, 2013)

Keep it on the warm side, humidity high, bright light but know where close to direct and keep the media at a dry moist. I prefer clay pots and T5 lights for saving plants.


----------

